# Need Sunscreen/sunblock recommendation!



## Snarkling (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi guys!

  	So I hope this wasn't covered before sorry if this is a repeat. Anyways, I need a recommendation on a sunscreen/sunblock. I'm super pale, I use MAC powder in NC5 and am still trying to find a foundation that is light enough but that is another story. so I need something pretty strong especially since I live in the desert so the sun really kills me. I also have oily skin (everywhere not just T-zone) and I have pretty much constant acne though mostly cysts and blackheads so ideally something that doesn't make me too oily looking and also doesn't aggravate/cause acne.

  	Please help! I've looked at all the products at Sephora and read all the reviews and I just end up feeling more confused when some people love a product and others say its the worst. I know I can trust you guys though.

  	Thanks!


----------



## aliceapplepie (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello,

	I came across this forum through a google search for sunscreen. So while I am unable to make a recommendation on a sunscreen to suit your skin type, I can advise you on what to look for in sunscreens to help reduce your risk of developing skin cancer, which is pretty important given that you live in the desert so I'm guessing you get plenty of UV exposure. 

	Sunscreen has been linked to the increasing rates of skin cancer over the past 40 years. It has been established that the reasons for this is because of misleading SPF labeling, the fact that most sunscreens offer no protection from UVA and also two chemicals commonly found in sunscreen, which is oxybenzone and vitamin A.

	The misleading SPF labeling on some sunscreens means that people feel they are getting more protection from sunburn that what is actually the case. This means the true SPF is much lower than what was stated on the bottle. 

	Unbalanced sunscreens, where the product only offers protection against UVB and very little protection against UVA, is another item that has contributed to the rise in skin cancer rates. You probably already know that UVB is what causes sunburn and what the body converts into vitamin D. On the other hand, UVA does not cause sunburn nor does the body synthesise this into vitamin D but it does contribute to the development of skin cancer. Sunscreens like this make consumers more vulnerable to the harmful effects of the sun because it prevents the skin from absorbing UVB, which actually triggers a photo-protective response that causes the skin to go tan. All the while it is not protecting you from UVA so in effect, it makes the skin transparent and more susceptible to harm.

	The last point to note is whether your sunscreen contains the chemicals vitamin A or oxybenzone. Vitamin A is an ingredient that you should concern yourself with because it has been proven to speed up the development of tumours when exposed to sunlight. Vitamin A is added to sunscreen in a synthetic form called retinyl palmitate. The reason why this is added is because it has been shown to hydrate skin and reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles, it is also commonly found in night creams. However, the reason why night creams are to only be applied at night is because of the toxic reaction it creates if you apply and then expose yourself to UV. Oxybenzone is a synthetic estrogen that is able to be absorbed through the skin. The issue with this is that there are no studies that have examined the long term health implications of the absorption of these hormone-disrupting nano-particles in the body.

	If you would like more information then please refer to the following links, which is the results of the 2010 sunscreen study conducted by the Environmental Working Group. 
	- They examined 500 sunscreens that can be purchased over the counter and found only 39 that could be considered safe to use [http://bit.ly/g3L1yX]. 
	- You can also search the full list of sunscreens to see how well your sunscreen performed [http://bit.ly/e3vw55].
	- Finally a list of common misunderstandings about sunscreen with number one being that there is no evidence that sunscreen helps prevent skin cancer [http://bit.ly/eFaDBz].


	Regards,

	Alice


----------



## kanne (Jan 29, 2011)

Ummm....

  	I personally love the Garnier Ambre Solaire sunscreen. I'm also super pale and live in Australia, so I think we're in the same boat.  Recently, I spent all day in the sun, and only applied sunscreen in the morning before I left (I know, I know..). I used Invisible Zinc tinted daywear on my face and the Garnier one on my body. I didn't even TAN on my body, and my face got burnt, even though I'd been wearing sunglasses as well! You don't always get what you pay for!


----------



## Snarkling (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooh it does sound like we're in the same boat! I'll have to try and track down that one, I hope its not Australia only! Oh and yeah I'm really bad about reapplying to my face but I'm just not sure what to do when I have on blush and foundation. Do I really slather more on top?


----------



## kanne (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually wear an spf foundation on top then never reapply...probably don't take my advice here. 

  	I hope Garnier isn't just an Australian brand either, I really don't think it is. They have so many amazing products. I was just so shocked the other day because Invisible Zinc was supposed to be the best thing on the market and cost around $30, and the sunscreen I've had for 4 years and cost about $8 did a far better job.


----------

